# ¿Que amplificador necesito para altavoces antiguos?



## daniguti (Nov 1, 2010)

Ola a todos , tengo dos torres de 6 altavoces cada una,de la marca Philips muy antiguas, sino recuerdo mal las trajo mi padre de un cine que cerraron. Les he probado en una minicadena y suenan muyyy bajo, creo que necesito un amplificador para poder conectarles a un ordenador,mp3... el problema es que no se cual porque en los altavoces pone muy pocos datos.Adjunto imagenes para haber si alguien me puede ayudar,acepto cualquier opinion. gracias!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Lo estás usando con el transformador de entrada?


----------



## daniguti (Nov 1, 2010)

Si te refieres al transformador que aparece en las imagenes si. una cosa ese transformador para que sirve? osea que transforma? esque como puedes ver casi no pone datos ni ohmios, ni amperios ni nada solo numeros que nose que significan. gracias por contestar


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 1, 2010)

daniguti dijo:


> Si te refieres al transformador que aparece en las imagenes si. una cosa ese transformador para que sirve?


 
Ese transformador se usaba ( se usa) para poder conectar a la salida de un amplificador con salide de 70V, o tambien de 100v segun los paises.

Son amplis conocidos como sistemas de voltaje constante, o algo similar, no o recuerdo 100% seguro, que son amplis denominados de alta impedancia, ya que los bafles conectados presentaban mucha mas resistencia que un ampli comun.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 1, 2010)

Solo se me ocurre que es un transformador de impedancias que se utilizaba frecuentemente hace tiempo para cableados largos (esto permitía usar cables mucho más finos, si la memoria no me falla tenían una impedancia de 500 ohms de entrada, y la salida 4, 8 o 16 ohms según como estuviera configurada la carga).
Ese transformador lo tenés que quitar, y entrar directamente a los parlantes.
Hacé las pruebas de a poco, subí el volumen gradualmente, te vas a llevar seguro una sorpresa (y no me refiero a una monja presa ).


----------



## daniguti (Nov 1, 2010)

vale este findesemana pruebo a conectarles sin el transformador. se sigues escuchando opiniones gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 1, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Solo se me ocurre que es un transformador de impedancias que se utilizaba frecuentemente hace tiempo para cableados largos (esto permitía usar cables mucho más finos, si la memoria no me falla tenían una impedancia de 500 ohms de entrada, y la salida 4, 8 o 16 ohms según como estuviera configurada la carga).
> QUOTE]
> 
> Es correcto, ya que al elevar el voltaje de la señal, podia distribuirse por varios lados la misma señal, con tendidos de caables muy largos! de esa manera podian conectarse muchos parlantes de poca potencia!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2010)

Para probarlos en algún centro musical podés conectarlos de cualquiera de las dos maneras . Ambas series - paralelo tienen la misma impedancia. 


 


Saludos !


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 1, 2010)

yo mantendria los transformadores para poder usarlos como fueron diseñados, solo habria que utilizar un transformador que eleve la señal a la impedancia requerida, pero eso es lo que yo haria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2010)

Si Helmintio así los utilizaba para tendidos de 30 o más metros de cable , se pondría un transformador de salida de 70 - 100 volts , el tendido de cables (que pueden ser finos) y finalmente el bafle con el otro transformador.

Tiene dos transformadores para jugar y hacer alguna pruebita .

Alguna vez hice un public-adress con 6 TDA en puente - paralelo (tres y tres en paralelo) y un transformador de salida para manejar cornetas exponenciales reentrantes.

Los tipos no entendían de donde salía taaaaanta potencia  . . . además le había instalado una maquinita de cassette . . . el siglo pasado fué 

Saludos !


----------



## daniguti (Nov 2, 2010)

Ola, muchas gracias a todos por contestar. si no e entendido mal esto es lo que podría hacer para probar con una torre. ¿alguien me puede decir si las conexiones de los cables las he dibujado bien?¿dosmetros la forma de conectar los altavoces que viene esta bien, o deberia conectarles de alguna forma de la que me has comentado?  
Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx (Nov 2, 2010)

Recomiendo altamente usar mejor la configuracion que propuso dos metros en un inicio. Los transformadores si gustas dejalos empotrados para evitar perderlos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 2, 2010)

daniguti dijo:


> Ola, muchas gracias a todos por contestar. si no e entendido mal esto es lo que podría hacer para probar con una torre. ¿alguien me puede decir si las conexiones de los cables las he dibujado bien?¿dosmetros la forma de conectar los altavoces que viene esta bien, o deberia conectarles de alguna forma de la que me has comentado?
> Saludos!


 
sino tienes un ampli de esas caracteristicas, probalo como te dice 2M, pero con cuidado que esos parlantitos no van a soportar mucho!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Así como dibujaste la configuración tenés una impedancia de 12 ohms , va a sonar pero algo más bajo , podés probar igual pero sin el treansformador.


Ver el archivo adjunto 42247


y como te la dibujé yo tendrías 5,33 ohms , algo más parecido a la salida de un minicomponentes.

Ojo que esos parlantes no son para rock pesado jeje , tienen bobina de una pulgada creo y no estaría bueno que les vueles los conos.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

Pregunto: De donde sacan que la impedancia de cada uno de los parlantes es de 8 ohms?
Mejor es que desconecte el secundario del trafo y mida directo sobre el conjunto de parlantes para ver cual es la impedancia *del conjunto*...y de ahí se puede inferir algo respecto a cada parlante...a menos que desconecte *un parlante y lo mida*...suponiendo que todos sean iguales.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

Amén del tema de la impedancia, de cuantas pulgadas son c/u de los parlantes? Podrías sacar una foto con un metro sobre ellos?
Si eran para sonorizar un cine, no creo que sean tan chicos........


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2010)

de que te sirve la medida de los parlantes, son muchos asi que hay que controlar la impedancia, y no creo que soporten tanta potencia ya que.... son muchos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

Qué mala onda Helminto G.
Para qué quiero saber?
1) Curiosidad.
2) Evaluar un poco mejor qué tipo de columna es.
3) Encontrar algún dato más certero de lo que son, ya que es evidente que en algún momento han sido columnas comerciales (el logo de Philips se vé clarito) y aportar más datos a daniguti para que pueda solucionar lo mejor posible el tema.

Con respecto a la impedancia, yo no dije que no hubiera que controlarla.

No creo que soporten tan poca potencia, un cine no se sonoriza con 10 watts (lo que no quiere decir que no hubiera 100 de esos y entonces sí la potencia que manejaría sería muy poca), y como no sé, pregunto.


----------



## daniguti (Nov 2, 2010)

Ahí va la foto, los altavoces tienen 10,5 cm aprox. les tengo en el pueblo pero voy a intentar traerles lo antes posible,mañana o pasao para hacer las pruebas que me indicais. Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 2, 2010)

perdon si se malinterpreto no es mala onda (el ruido es mala onda) mis preguntas son francas sin otras intenciones, gracias por explicar y si tienes razon probablemente asi se obtenga mas informacion


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

> perdon si se malinterpreto no es mala onda (el ruido es mala onda) mis preguntas son francas sin otras intenciones, gracias por explicar y si tienes razon probablemente asi se obtenga mas informacion


Ningún perdón, a la horca!
Naaaaa era una pequeña broma.
Ante tu respuesta, no me queda más que decir: "Solo una pequeña discusión ente amigos".
Saludos y gracias por tu *buena onda*.


----------



## mat4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenas, llegue un poco tarde. Pero quiza les sirva. esos trasnformadores se llaman transformadores de impedancia, yo los fabricaba en una empresa que hacia amplificadores para salas de conferencia e iglesias, donde se usan decenas de bafles a metros del ampli. Tambien recuerdo que eran variables, tenian varias salidas y una selectora, de esa forma al instalar el que estaba a 2 mts sonaba igual que el que estaba a 20.
En mi opinion te recomiendo sacarlos, los parlantes no los necesitan si vas a tenerlos al lado.
saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

PD: donde queda nopalandia? 

PD2: me retiro un rato porque voy a enfrentar a unos rebeldes que no se quieren rendir AOE2


----------



## daniguti (Nov 3, 2010)

En cuanto pueda me traigo los altavoces y pruebo sin transformador pero antes quería medir la impedancia para comentarosla y asi poder decirme de que forma estarían mejor conectados, tambien os diré los datos de la minicadena a la que les quiero conectar asi como los altavoces que traia de serie.He buscado informacion y he entendido que para medir la impedancia aproximadamente tengo que desconectar los cables de un altavoz y medir los bornes con un multímetro en la posicion Ohmios en mi caso lo tendría que poner en la de 200 Ohmios que es la mas pequeña no?   Saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2010)

Si en 200 ohmios y si es de 8 te va a medir 5 o 6 , mas o menos.

Saludos !


----------



## daniguti (Nov 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Dosmetros 

La minicadena a la que les quiero conectar es una Samsung Max-n22 en el manual pone estos datos:Amplifier: Output power (4 Ohmios) 2 x 15 Watts RMS (total harmonic distorsión 10%).
Al medir un altavoz sin cables en el polímetro da 2,7 Ohmios aproximadamente. ¿Eso significa que el altavoz es de 4 o 6 Ohms?,¿Cómo debería de conectar los altavoces?, ¿Qué cable debo pedir en la tienda para conectarles?.
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Conectalo así a un canal solo , cable de 1 mm ha de servir si no es demasiaaaaaaaado largo


Saludos !


----------



## daniguti (Nov 8, 2010)

he conectado una torre a la minicadena y si que suenaa.mañana compro cable porque se me a roto un cacho de la otra torre y la pruebo tambien. ¿con conectarlo a un solo canal a que te refieres? tengo que poner una torre conectada al rojo y negro(left) y la otra al rojo y negro (rigth) no? 
¿puedo subir el volumen sin miedo a que se estropen? lo digo porque el ampli es de 4 Ohmios y los altavoces asi conectados dan 6 Ohmos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

Al ser de 6 ohms vas a disipar menos potencia. Estás en terreno seguro para el amplificador.  

Ponele la tapa trasera bien atornillada a las columnas , SI O SI !

Si "cruje" es que los estás matando.  Bajale el volumen.

Disfrutales 

Saludos !


----------



## reactancia (Nov 8, 2010)

ola yo tengo una duda tengo dos parlantes que tianen una impedancia de 8ohms a 55w y el ampli 8ohms a 50w digo ¿al subir el volumen a tope se ban a astropear los parlantes, o lo puedo subir sin miedo ninguno?
gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

¿ Vas a dejar ese mensaje regado por todo el foro ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?do=finduser&u=145818

Mejor lee :  Normas de Participación

Hay mucha cosas a tener en consideración.

¿Los parlantes tienen bafles (cajas)?
¿Las cajas son las adecuadas?
¿En ambos casos los watts son RMS?

Saludos !


----------



## reactancia (Nov 8, 2010)

si tienen bafles y creo que sean las adecuadas por que cuando los compre ya vanian con ello
perdona por lo del mensaje

lo unico que qiero saver es si los puedo conectar sin problemas
gracias por antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 8, 2010)

No me respondiste que tipo de Watts eran las cajas y el amplificador.

Hay Watts de verdad (RMS) y de mentira (PMPO , Musicales , Pico , etc).

En general las especificaciones son lo *máximo* , no lo nominal , lo que quiere decir es que en algún momento pueden dar 55 watts , no continuamente.

Por otro lado tampoco podés poner un amplificador al máximo permanentemente.

Aguzá el oido , si empieza a sonar mal o a trastear , bajalo !

Saludos !


----------



## daniguti (Nov 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS por tu ayuda.
Les he probado con un cable que tenía por casa y por lo que veo tienen mucha calidad de sonido y se oyen bastante alto, lo malo es que el sonido es mas bien agudo pero los pondré con un 2.1 de Creative que tengo para que les de el grave que les falta .
Creía que no podría conseguir hacerles funcionar pero al final era mas facil de lo que creia. Saludos.


----------



## reactancia (Nov 8, 2010)

bale gracias pero es que el amplificador lo he echo yo mismo i no te lo puedo decir esactamente de donde saque los esquemas me ponia que es de 50w a 8ohms


----------

